# WOLFSGART 2012 (official show thread)



## WOLFSGART (Jul 23, 2010)

*THE 3RD ANNUAL WOLFSGART 2012 FESTIVAL* 
THE NORTHEAST'S ULTIMATE GERMAN CAR EXPERIENCE 

*BIGGER, BETTER, LOUDER, FUNNER* with its unique Chill, Relax atmosphere. WOLFSGART has grown up a bit. 
NEW for 2012: Open to all GERMAN cars! Vintage, Classics, Retro, or Late model VOLKSWAGEN, PORSCHE, AUDI, BMW, NEW MINI, and MERCEDES. We also have opened it up to German Motorcycles. 

With Barbeques, Live Music, Car Show, Fun Events, Car Cruise through Smuggler's Notch and the famous After Hours Parties all Weekend long! 

BE THERE!!!! 

For more information, please visit our website at; http://www.wolfsgart.com​


----------



## Cspence (Nov 23, 2008)

Sounds like fun! :thumbup:


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

are there any car washing facilities near/at the show. We are coming thru NY from Canada i can only assume i will have a ****loa.d of bugs on the front of my car and NO i will not cover it with painters tape


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

Across the street theres a car wash.

How are the roads on route and around Burlington? I heard the last August's hurricane took out over 500 roads in Vermont. Is there any major construction that should be avoided, or roads in general that are gonna be rough on our cars. 89 all good?


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

.therealvrt said:


> are there any car washing facilities near/at the show. We are coming thru NY from Canada i can only assume i will have a ****loa.d of bugs on the front of my car and NO i will not cover it with painters tape


 Yes. Also a good coat of wax will help the bugs stick less.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

mr sarcastic said:


> Across the street theres a car wash.
> 
> How are the roads on route and around Burlington? I heard the last August's hurricane took out over 500 roads in Vermont. Is there any major construction that should be avoided, or roads in general that are gonna be rough on our cars. 89 all good?


 89 is fine all roads in the burlington area are fine, main street going down hill you will have to watch for hidden dips. I can't say all roads, but all major roads and class "two" rated roads are nice and new


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

Looking forward to this.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Glad to hear 89 is all good, going threw all that construction last year was rough.


----------



## evilsqurrely666 (Jul 11, 2012)

Still in pretty rough shape.... but not as much as last year and they dropped the speed limit in some places to 55


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

I just drove both north and south the entire length of 89 in VT and NH... 

In Vermont, I do not recall anything but smooth road. I don't recall NH, but nothing bad comes to mind.


----------



## WOLFSGART (Jul 23, 2010)

WOLFSGART is only a few days away! We are constantly updating the site with new information! Please check our "Show Info" page and our "Sponsor" page. http://www.wolfsgart.com/

*2012 SPONSORS/VENDORS*
SHEARER VW of Burlington, VT
VOLKSWAGEN of USA
NAM (North American Motorsports)
VEMS
PORTABLE DYNO
APR TUNED
BAG RIDERS
AWE Tuning
German Auto Parts
WOLFSBURG WEST
RIMCO
DAS BIERHAUS of Burlington, VT
VWVortex
BAVARIAN AUTOSPORTS
AUDI WORLD
VAG SCENE
GENGSTOUT
WHEEL-WHORES
HOT VWs Magazine
TheSamba.com
HAGERTY
PVW Magazine
AGF Design
TECHTONICS TUNING
LEE Appliance Center
DOWNTOWN SPRAY and PAINT
VAPORIZER (Metal Band)
WAVE OF THE FUTURE (Rock Band)
EVENT T-SHIRTS
DUNKIN DONUTS
MONROE MUFFLER
ESSEX CINEMA
FIVE GUYS Burgers and Fries
STARBUCKS
CHAMPY CAR WASH, Essex, VT
CHAMPLAIN VALLEY EXPO

*CLUB SPONSORS*
CLUB GRIM WATER

For More info go to: http://www.wolfsgart.com/


----------



## ThatGuyRyan (Oct 21, 2006)

vwluger22 said:


> Glad to hear 89 is all good, going threw all that construction last year was rough.












Yep


----------



## dyingjetta (Dec 8, 2009)

Looking to cruise with people from southern VT/Mass/NY. I'm in Bennington and can meet up anywhere reasonable.


----------



## SummerSnow (May 18, 2004)

Please tell me that cover band that played at the body shop two years ago will be playing again!? That was way too much fun!!


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

SummerSnow said:


> Please tell me that cover band that played at the body shop two years ago will be playing again!? That was way too much fun!!


 Check the website, there are two bands listed


----------



## Plastik-Avenger (Feb 17, 2010)

Leaving Boston around 10am tomorrow, meeting up with some guys in NH and heading up 89. Hitting the B&J factory (fiance works for them, never been to the factory) and then getting into camp early. 

So. ****ing. Pumped.


----------



## WOLFSGART (Jul 23, 2010)

A Big Thank You to all of our volunteers, our sponsors, vendors and of course, YOU! We couldn't do it without you. This year's show was our biggest show yet. We can't wait to see you all next year! Thank you again for an amazing weekend. - WOLFSGART

Our website is constantly being updated. Our 2012 results are up. Our Professional Picture gallery will be up soon!
http://www.wolfsgart.com/


----------

